
Taking Parking Lots Seriously, as Public Spaces - prostoalex
http://www.nytimes.com/2012/01/08/arts/design/taking-parking-lots-seriously-as-public-spaces.html?_r=0
======
Aethers
> But cars aren’t going away anytime soon, certainly not in the suburbs or in
> cities like Los Angeles, and we can’t just wish away lots in which to park
> them.

When we have self-driving cars, nearby parking lots won't be as much a
necessity since the car can drop you off at the door, then drive itself to a
parking space much further away (or to another customer, in the case that it's
a self-driving taxi).

